
SQSH – *Nix CLI Tool for Sybase/SQL-Server - AdieuToLogic
https://sqshtips.blogspot.com/
======
AdieuToLogic
See also the FreeTDS User Guide[0] page for more info.

0 -
[https://www.freetds.org/userguide/software.htm#SQSH](https://www.freetds.org/userguide/software.htm#SQSH)

